# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2021)

*This may be an odd question but, Does anyone go through times where you just lack the motivation to get into your shop/garage/workspace and do anything? And if so, how do you get through it?*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
If you are not willing to risk the usual, you will have to settle for the ordinary.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2021)

When shop conditions are either too hot or too cold, or when other priorities of life overwhelm my calendar. I‘m highly motivated in general, so when the extreme temps pass, or the other demands pass, I’m back at it! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes, this happens to me a lot. That's when I take a break and maybe do a different kind of project, or no project at all and just do something fun. Maybe just go for a motorcycle ride or something. Or go fishing, or for a hike on a nature trail.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 13, 2021)

I usually have little enough time to do projects that it isnt a big problem. Also I usually have enough projects that I dont need to stay inside. Sawmill, house remodel, side projects for friends and family, shop to build (gathering and sawing materials currently), wifey thingamabobs and doodads to make, there is occasionally a day it will rain and I will drag my feet and find a chair but it's usually about that. A day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 13, 2021)

All the time. Doesn't matter whether it's tying flies, building rods, working on a woodworking project, actually going fishing, playing guitar, or playing golf. There's times when I just don't feel like doing one or the other. And one of the best things about being retired is I don't have to, I'm no longer limited to the times I can do those things so I don't feel pressure to work on them when I don't feel like it. Similar to what Greg and Frank said, I try to have several projects or hobbies actively in the works so I can usually find something I want to do. And if I still don't feel like doing any of those things I take a nap. The important thing is to never, ever let my wife know I'm bored - she will unfailingly find me something to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 13, 2021)

I get thru it by flying to Vegas, getting a bunch of blow & some hookers & hit the gaming tables.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 13, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I get thru it by flying to Vegas, getting a bunch of blow & some hookers & hit the gaming tables.


Lmao!


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 13, 2021)

I go to my other outlet, which is music. So I will listen to whatever I have on my playlist or listen to something new. That will give me enough “push” to pick up my guitar. That will help me kick start to another gear to get to the woodwork. Sometimes I have to just look for inspiration wherever it might be- sometimes this forum is that “pit stop”. Sometimes being out in the city taking a walk most times you will find inspirations whether it is art, music, architecture or sometimes you will find it in people- artist drawing murals (legally) or street performers singing, playing an instrument, etc.. I will at times will have the urge to draw- I will sit down and sketch something that will either lead to something or become a work in progress- well another time and moment when that void is fulfilled with some kind of solution. I am not a person who will typically have a brush and typically stare at the canvas. It’s the other way around for me. It’s like music and when you try to compose (for me at least) something usually you go to pursuit on that “feeling” and you either reach it and get to that good place or you don’t and that idea blossoms to something else.

Anyone here who relies on their visual, auditory and their hands will usually find ways to “tap” on whatever resources is available to fuel their motivation to create something.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes. Sometimes I use it as a time to step back from the shop for a bit until I'm motivated again. Sometimes I'll delve into another area of woodworking than the one I've been in. Sometimes I'll just go and sit in the shop and listen to music, seeing if maybe inspiration or motivation happens to show up. Other times, in stepping back, I'll at some point come up with some sort of project to be done and then get into it.

I have made the rule for myself that if I'm really not into it, then it's time to step back for a bit. When you try to push yourself into doing something when you're not really into it, but rather your head is other places, that is when the chances of an accident or injury increase because you don't have the focus you need.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2021)

I just go to the mill. Young friend makes me work at a real job and I am happy to go back to shop.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Jun 13, 2021)

Like others— I have varied interests so when a “funk” comes I can redirect to do something else. Sometimes is jammin to tunes, working on flatwork, prepping or processing blanks (seems I have to be in the mood to do that), not to mention yard stuff. There’s always something to be done around here —albeit not always fun.
We (me & mrs)have several big projects that we want to to get done afore retirement hits—- our inside joke is—- “that’s my therapy”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 13, 2021)

How about you Marc @ripjack13- what is your pleasure when you have a “writers block”………I mean a “creative block”?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 13, 2021)

Still haven't figured it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> How about you Marc @ripjack13- what is your pleasure when you have a “writers block”………I mean a “creative block”?


I take 13 weeks off. 

Seriously though. I have a bunch of other stuff to do to get "de-functed"
Fishing. Kayaking. Lego builds. I'm just getting back into metal working, so that'll be fun again. Working on a few movie scripts for years. Stuff around the house always has a list. Lately I've been cleanin the garage out. Man I have a lot of stuff, just need to figure out what's a keeper, and what's not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 14, 2021)

It happens more than I should admit,how I get out of it is,like what happened last wknd,I’ll be in the garage for some reason or another,start digging around and find something I forgot about or meant to get back to,do it or finish it and the satisfaction of getting it done normally gives me a kickstart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

